# Ibanez 1527/7620 appreciation thread!!



## Vince (Oct 16, 2006)

In light of recent posters ripping shit on these guitars, how about a little love for the most widely-used 7-strings on the planet, eh?


----------



## Pablo (Oct 16, 2006)

Though my RG7 isn't a 1527 or a 7620, it most certainly *is* a great sounding, great playing, quality 7-string - just like its trem equiped brethren! If I ever come round to buying a 7-string with a trem it will most likely be a 1527... which I subsequently will mod to hell (as I always do with my guitars). IMHO the prestige RG7s are the most comfortable 7-string guitars on the market... whilst also representing the best value for money! That's quite a scoop, if you ask me!

Here's my RG7:





Cheers

Eske


----------



## Korbain (Oct 16, 2006)

why would anyone rip shit on these guitars! they're the best 7 string guitars out there! they just think they're cool because they're using something different  lol the 7620 and 1527 are one of the best guitars i've ever played  i will buy ibanez 7's for the rest of my life


----------



## Drache713 (Oct 16, 2006)

I love my 7620 to death, best guitar. Period.


----------



## Ibycan7 (Oct 16, 2006)

little love? how about a lot of love. I got 2 RG1527 and I would not trade them for anything else (well maybe a fully loaded JP7), they are awesome guitars. and they won't cost me a second mortagage....


----------



## Universe74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> why would anyone rip shit on these guitars! they're the best 7 string guitars out there! they just think they're cool because they're using something different  lol the 7620 and 1527 are one of the best guitars i've ever played  i will buy ibanez 7's for the rest of my life



I think he might have meant posters actually 'ripping' as in playing


----------



## Adam (Oct 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> why would anyone rip shit on these guitars!


Elysian does  or should I say did amazing guitars though, the only reason i dont have one is cuz its hard for me to get my hands on one under $700


----------



## Vince (Oct 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> why would anyone rip shit on these guitars! they're the best 7 string guitars out there! they just think they're cool because they're using something different



It's usually people who play or make guitars that look like shuffleboard sticks that bitch about great guitars made by Ibanez, Jackson, Schecter, ESP, etc.

Exhibit A:









BTW, Pablo, sweet fucking guitar man!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice picture Vince 

I loved my RG7620 and RG7621, but I sold them to fund other things. The RG7620 went to fund my rig upgrade and my RG7621 went so I could try out more gear, plus I wasn't getting on with the clean sounds from the EMG 707's in it. Of course it'd been ages since I played it and the day it went I ran it through my Chameleon and it got the best clean sound I've ever heard.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 16, 2006)

I loiked my 7620 a lot, just _must.... have.... neck.... binding_.


----------



## Drew (Oct 16, 2006)

Vince's post. Oh my god, that's funny because it's kind of true. 

Sure, there may be better guitars available on the market, but if you're a lead player looking for a high-quality seven, a 7620 or 1527 are damned tough to beat for the price. Hell, if you're into RG's, a used 7620 is probably the best deal on the market for a pro-quality RG with six OR seven strings. 

They're just one of the most versatile, comfortable 7's on the market - I've gigged with mine on anything from hard rock to jazz to blues and back and it's provided totally workable tones for everything.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 16, 2006)

ROFL vince good one =]

I would love a 7620, but their hard to find.. and I think I want a stringthru this time around, sick of dealing with trems for now =[[ but I assuming the 7620 is the best out of the RG7 bunch


----------



## Drew (Oct 16, 2006)

7621 may be just the ticket for you. Also, the RG7SOL (Paolo posted one) is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 16, 2006)

yah, im trying to work out a deal with someone on here for a 7621.. ill update if I get it


----------



## Leon (Oct 16, 2006)

RG7621 FTW!

[action=Leon]REALLY REALLY wants to get an RG7620.[/action]


----------



## Shikaru (Oct 16, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> my RG7621 went so I could try out more gear, plus I wasn't getting on with the clean sounds from the EMG 707's in it. Of course it'd been ages since I played it and the day it went I ran it through my Chameleon and it got the best clean sound I've ever heard.



It's got a good home here 

I also love my 7620, don't think I could ever sell it


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 16, 2006)

The Ibanez RG7s are some sick guitars. I've owned a few 7321s now a 7621. It's not the 7620, but almost exactly the same. Absolutely freakin bad ass!! I have plans to snag myself a 1527 in the next few months. I've played a couple of them and have to admit that they really show some of the best of Ibanez quality in their production line (most of their QC has gone out the window, but the 1527s are usually awsome)


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 16, 2006)

>






EDIT: been here one month today...AND 300 posts


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 16, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> The Ibanez RG7s are some sick guitars. I've owned a few 7321s now a 7621. It's not the 7620, but almost exactly the same. Absolutely freakin bad ass!! I have plans to snag myself a 1527 in the next few months. I've played a couple of them and have to admit that they really show some of the best of Ibanez quality in their production line (most of their QC has gone out the window, but the 1527s are usually awsome)



Yea, I hope your 7621 is bad ass also lol.. got full pics yet?


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2006)

[action=Chris]wants Ken's guitar.[/action]


----------



## Vince (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]wants Ken's cock.  [/action]



 not that there's anything wrong with that, I guess.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

it _is_ LEGEND.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 16, 2006)

Shikaru said:


> It's got a good home here
> 
> I also love my 7620, don't think I could ever sell it


 
Good to hear it's gone to a good home


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

Shit, I wish I had a 1527.


----------



## nitelightboy (Oct 16, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Yea, I hope your 7621 is bad ass also lol.. got full pics yet?




No, Jason got me drunk, and we took way too many pics this weekend. I'll empty out my camera and get on it though


----------



## Code001 (Oct 16, 2006)

Owner of 2 RG1527s here. One in the standard Royal Blue and one in the M123 Exclusive Black.  They're my favorite 7 string guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2006)

i've had the 1527 and the 7620. both are awesome, especially with the price.


----------



## Leon (Oct 16, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> No, Jason got me drunk, and we took way too many pics this weekend. I'll empty out my camera and get on it though


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 16, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> No, Jason got me drunk, and we took way too many pics this weekend. I'll empty out my camera and get on it though



lol O_O whatever, its fine..

Im sure its a nice guitar either way, but I still want pictures before I make a deal or anything lol for safety's sake


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 16, 2006)

Haters can hate all the want. They won't change my mind. These are great axes, they hold up well and are perfect for technical playing. 
In fact, the idea that there are 1527, 7620, ect. haters out there just makes it all the more better-keeps prices down.


----------



## tehk (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't actually own either one, but I was love nothing more to have them in my possession! I'm planning to purchase AT LEAST 2 RG1527s/RG7620s (Well, at least one RG1527). I'll have one in the stock royal blue finish and I've had plans for the other one for the longest time...

Vintage Violin Flamed w/Dark Burst
White pearl pickguard
Gold Original Floyd 7
Gold hardware
Dimarzio pickups (white)
Maple fretboard w/small pearl inlays.... 
  

P.S. My funds towards the purchases aren't even close yet.. :'(


----------



## AVH (Oct 16, 2006)

Although I don't own any of these right now, the 7620/1 & 1527 are the true workhorse 7's of consistant decent quality, and just play great. 
A true Ibanez classic, without question.


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Oct 16, 2006)

I love my 7620 and consider them the best value in seven string guitars. I do understand a lot of other companies make really good sevens at a decent price, but I have not found a trem as comfortable as the ibanez trem is to me and while I know the stock pickups don't suit everyone, they are still high quality pickups made by Dimarzio. I also have a K7 and an S7420, both of which I would sell before the 7620. None are for sale now btw... I would actually love to get a 1527 in cosmic blue. I know a lot of folks don't like the color but I've always been a little off so it's actually my favorite...


----------



## Ryan (Oct 16, 2006)

lol that was great vince.

and 7620s pwn hard. they have a sturdy feel, i know its probably mental, but it feels like it can take a beating.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Oct 16, 2006)

I fucking love my RG7620, I just haven't been using it lately because I hate the sound of the new pickup I put in combined with old Ernie Balls (which I never use, it's all the store had). Once I get some elixers on it, it should sound much better. I am actually saving to get a new RG7 or a Universe or something. I really like the way the RG1527 plays.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 16, 2006)

This thread should be named "Ibanez RG7s appreciation thread!!", so all the non-trem users would show some love too  

PD: I want a RG7421XL!!


----------



## Naren (Oct 16, 2006)

Awesome post, Vince. I laughed at that picture.

I  my 1527. The only thing I'm not so keen on is the tremolo and I've never been much of a tremolo fan, so that's no big surprise (the pickups weren't great either, but I probably would have changed them, regardless of what guitar model I bought). But the guitar is very very comfortable, looks cool, has great actions, great sound, easy access to the high frets, and many other variety of things.

[action=Naren]wants a UV777BK.[/action]


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 16, 2006)

Naren said:


> [action=Naren]wants a UV777BK.[/action]


i think thats kind of a given...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 17, 2006)

tehk said:


> Vintage Violin Flamed w/Dark Burst
> White pearl pickguard
> Gold Original Floyd 7
> Gold hardware
> ...


 
If you're going to do that, get an RG7420. There's no point swapping a Lo-Pro for a Floyd but a big advantage to swapping a TRS for a Floyd. Once you've done your mods you'll have just as nice a guitar as if you'd started with an RG7620 and it'll cost less.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2006)

RG7s are classics and have served me well for about 8 years now. I absolutely loved my RG7620, RG7421XL, etc. I actually thought the RG1527 I briefly owned was a total dud but obviously a lot of people here have purchased good ones and I wouldn't rag on it. I think I just got a lemon. Of course I love my K7 more than any other Ibanez I ever owned in terms of tone and playability. Love UVs too.

I understand why some people criticize them, they are afterall just your basic basswood/maple/bolt-on/rosewood guitar (in other words: fairly cheap woods/components), nothing really special and often more expensive than they should be at retail cost, but they still play and sound GREAT, and are reliable. Can't go wrong


----------



## RXTN (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got myself the 7620, and i love it, only thing is that stock pickup on pridge sucks. I'm gonna change Evolution7 on it. 

The neck on 7620 is ok, very nice touch and stuff, but I like my 2027's prestige neck more. More comfortable. So that's why I'm thinking of selling/trading my 7620 to 1527.... what you think?

Or should i just sand the neck more suitable for my hand?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 6, 2007)

RXTN said:


> I just got myself the 7620, and i love it, only thing is that stock pickup on pridge sucks. I'm gonna change Evolution7 on it.
> 
> The neck on 7620 is ok, very nice touch and stuff, but I like my 2027's prestige neck more. More comfortable. So that's why I'm thinking of selling/trading my 7620 to 1527.... what you think?
> 
> Or should i just sand the neck more suitable for my hand?



Nah, you should sell me your 2027. Problem solved.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 6, 2007)

7420 \m/


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 6, 2007)

Myself said:


> EDIT: been here one month today...AND 300 posts



Heh, that feels like it was so long ago.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 6, 2007)

it's about time someone started this thread . hell ya!!!! cheers man ! 
I have a 1527 RB and it's one of the best playing guitar i own apart from my old faithful Ibanez S540HH 1989 made in the USA . this one plays like butter ,
and so is my 1527 . team J craft made a immaculate job on mine .
IT WAS LOVE AT FIRST SWEEP !!!! LOL


----------



## RXTN (Apr 6, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Nah, you should sell me your 2027. Problem solved.



     

How much are you offering for it?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 6, 2007)

RXTN said:


> How much are you offering for it?



$1000


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 6, 2007)

Adam said:


> Elysian does  or should I say did amazing guitars though, the only reason i dont have one is cuz its hard for me to get my hands on one under $700



What happened to Elysian, is he banned?


----------



## sparky51077 (Apr 6, 2007)

I really wish that I hadn't sold my 99 7620. It was one of the most vestal guitars I ever owned. Just an all around players guitar.


----------



## Makelele (Apr 6, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> What happened to Elysian, is he banned?



Yes, and it happened a loooong time ago.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 6, 2007)

Makelele said:


> Yes, and it happened a loooong time ago.



Jeeeeeeez, I missed that one...I didn't even notice, what for?


And as for staying on topic, the first 7 I ever wanted was the 1527...I never got one but I still want one  No doubt I'd want to respray it lol.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 6, 2007)

Elitism, more or less.


----------



## Shaman (Apr 6, 2007)

RXTN said:


> How much are you offering for it?



I live in Rauma(about 100miles from Tampere), so selling it to me is muuuch easier  

My first 7 stringer was an Ibanez RG1527 and I loved everything about it, except the tremolo. I was not a big fan of the trem, so I got myself a Schecter Hellraiser. The Hellraiser is more my type, but I would love to own an RG1527 again, since it is an awesome guitar. 

I just noticed, my old one which is being sold here!! http://www.angelfire.com/bug/kaavio/RG1527-esittely.html 
Man, this was my first 7 stringer and I had a great time with it, should I just get it back?


----------



## Makelele (Apr 6, 2007)

Shaman said:


> I just noticed, my old one which is being sold here!! http://www.angelfire.com/bug/kaavio/RG1527-esittely.html
> Man, this was my first 7 stringer and I had a great time with it, should I just get it back?



I got my RG2077XL for almost the same price (785+ shipping). 

Is that what the RG1527's go for? Cause if it is then I got one helluva deal, I'd say.


----------



## Shaman (Apr 6, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Elitism, more or less.



Yeah, the day he went to the Luthier school was the day he became the master-know-it-all luthier. It was always funny to read his I-know-it-all posts. He criticized everything from inlays to tops etc.



Makelele said:


> I got my RG2077XL for almost the same price (785+ shipping).
> 
> Is that what the RG1527's go for? Cause if it is then I got one helluva deal, I'd say.



Yeah, you got an insane deal! Didn't you buy it from a guy at Muusikoiden.net?

That was an awesome deal, and if you ever plan to sell it, you know where to find me


----------



## Makelele (Apr 6, 2007)

Shaman said:


> Yeah, you got an insane deal! Didn't you buy it from a guy at Muusikoiden.net?



Yeah, I did.


If I ever decide to do something as stupid as selling it, I'll let you know.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 6, 2007)

I miss my 7620's I had. Nice pic vince using the Lobster Claw V


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 6, 2007)

I finally got a RG7620 - which Im not going to sell cuz its going to undergo a transformation.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, I missed this thread. Funny post, Vince. 

I love my 7620s and one of them, i've had for 9 years. It was my first 7 too.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 7, 2007)

Makelele said:


> I got my RG2077XL for almost the same price (785+ shipping).
> 
> Is that what the RG1527's go for? Cause if it is then I got one helluva deal, I'd say.



That (the 1527) is WAY overpriced!  I got mine new for 850.



Shaman said:


> I live in Rauma(about 100miles from Tampere), so selling it to me is muuuch easier



I live in Pori, so he should just give it to me.


----------



## RXTN (Apr 7, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> $1000



Let's hear other offers too 



Alpo said:


> That (the 1527) is WAY overpriced!  I got mine new for 850.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Pori, so he should just give it to me.



Your offer?


----------



## Crucified (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a 2027, its sick. The neck is so nice. I wish it were neck-thru but for a bolt on theres nothing i would change. Besides the not so great matching they did with the top wood. Playability and tone are amasing though. I just got an 07 uv777pbk and I really dig it as well. Not sure which i like more but i get a kick out of both.


----------



## Alpo (Apr 7, 2007)

RXTN said:


> Your offer?



I can only offer my love.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 7, 2007)

Actually, I may just have a 2027 lined up! 

Here's hoping it goes well!


----------



## Shaman (Apr 8, 2007)

RXTN said:


> Let's hear other offers too
> 
> 
> 
> Your offer?



Jos aijot myydä, niin minkälaista hintaa olet ajatellut? Taisi olla noin 1800&#8364; aikoinaan uutena?

Nevermind guys, some finnish babble


----------



## Eric (Apr 8, 2007)

I have two RG7620VKs and I may part with 1 of them...


----------



## Daggorath (Apr 8, 2007)

7Strings said:


> I have two RG7620VKs and I may part with 1 of them...



If you do decide to get rid of one, and do international shipping (i'll pay for that obviously) then i'd be interested. The prices for them over here are just ridiculous compared to there. Cheers


----------



## Hellraizer (Apr 8, 2007)

Alpo said:


> That (the 1527) is WAY overpriced!  I got mine new for 850.



Yea I paid $800 even for mine brand new from the factory.
I was the first person to touch it outside the factory.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 8, 2007)

Karl has been watching Ebay I see


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 19, 2007)

i LOVE my 1527


----------



## Metal Ken (May 19, 2007)

Hellraizer said:


> Yea I paid $800 even for mine brand new from the factory.
> I was the first person to touch it outside the factory.



when they first came out in 2004 they cost 550$.


----------



## daidilus (May 19, 2007)

i love my 7620, i actually sold the rest of my guitars after getting this one......it is solid, i just love it is all i can say.....it is easy to play. the neck is perfect for my shrek sized hands....


----------



## DaveCarter (May 19, 2007)

not much of experience of 7-strings yet but Ive had a rg1527 2 days and Im loving it!!  If i need another 7string Im definietly going for Ibanez again, may get a rg7321 as back up if my band ever gets anywhere.


----------



## OzzyC (May 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> when they first came out in 2004 they cost 550$.



Really? When I got mine they were at 700, and now they're up to 9.


----------



## RXTN (Jul 9, 2007)

Shaman said:


> Jos aijot myydä, niin minkälaista hintaa olet ajatellut? Taisi olla noin 1800 aikoinaan uutena?
> 
> Nevermind guys, some finnish babble



Jos jostain ihme syystä myisin sen, ni varmaan siihe 1500 menis...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Vegetta (Jul 10, 2007)

if my 1527 had a maple board and was not sparkley pimp purple it would be perfect. (after a pickup swap) 

I still prefer the CB to my old VK 7620 - absolutely hated that color


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't wait until Donnie finishes mine.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 10, 2007)

I cant wait till Im done refinishing mine. Its gonna look sweet!


----------



## chromatica17 (Jul 10, 2007)

Is $700 too much for a used 7620?
It is in a state of condition that could easily be passed off as new. Also it's finish is Red Wine, which apparently is a limited specialty color.
I just want to know if this is a good deal, or If I should keep watching ebay for a lower priced one before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 10, 2007)

chromatica17 said:


> Is $700 too much for a used 7620?
> It is in a state of condition that could easily be passed off as new. Also it's finish is Red Wine, which apparently is a limited specialty color.
> I just want to know if this is a good deal, or If I should keep watching eBay for a lower priced one before pulling the trigger.



I got mine for $620 in supposedly (I haven't actually received it yet) mint or near mint condition. So I'd wait because I think you can get a better deal than $700, but it's not a terrible deal if it's in said condition. Just keep your eye out for a good deal, and you'll have a great guitar.


----------



## OzzyC (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> if my 1527 had a maple board and was not sparkley pimp purple it would be perfect. (after a pickup swap)
> 
> I still prefer the CB to my old VK 7620 - absolutely hated that color



I'm jealous. I've always wanted a CB guitar. I'd practically be willing to trade mine in near new condition for one.


----------



## Dissociation (Jul 10, 2007)

Got a RG1527RB and a RG1527GK, killer guitars in my opinion. Loads of people give the pups shit, but there is nothing up with them that cant be sorted with e.q.

The neck is awesome, reach to the upper frets is like having a thru-neck guitar. In my opinion the trem is awesome, I twat the trem all over the place and never get a problem.

As you have probably guessed I love the thing, and will probably buy another.

The only problem I have with them is colours, but thats just me being anal!


----------



## Mail2JackButler (Jul 11, 2007)

I've had a 7620 for forever..its never failed to perform.. the switch died, that's it.. I just got a 1527 to go with it a few weeks ago and she's extremely slick and sick! Really satisfied with the performance of both.


----------



## auxioluck (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, I sold my 1527 to get my Petrucci, and now I miss it. A lot. That thing was wicked.


----------



## angryman (Jul 11, 2007)

I got mine for £520 fitted with DiMarzio Blaze's & delivered to the door!


----------



## gomes (Oct 24, 2008)

My first 7s guitar was an Ibanez RG 7420 from japan with a 707 in the bridge, I absolutely loved it! Unfortunately I sold it and after that one, I bought a Schecter Omen-7 ... it's not a bad guitar, but I didn't liked the neck and the sound in general, but I hated specially the neck and I have huge hands. I sold it as well. Today, I just ordered an Ibanez 1527 royal blue from musicstore (along with other gear, pod x3 live, fender cd 60 cea, radial pro rmp, guitar stand, cables, emu 0404 usb, isp decimator, etc) so... I am fucking anxious for all this to arrive )

Glad there's a lot of people rating high the 1527 because I've never played one, but since I can't find another 7420 I am going to take this one in the hope they're similar.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 24, 2008)

gomes said:


> My first 7s guitar was an Ibanez RG 7420.....


Nice bump - this thread had just gone to sleep in the archives when ya bumped it - 

Just kidding


----------



## gomes (Oct 24, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Nice bump - this thread had just gone to sleep in the archives when ya bumped it -
> 
> Just kidding




haha, true, but I found it from google and didn't quite care about how dated it was


----------



## Uroborus (Oct 24, 2008)

love the natural finish


----------



## gomes (Oct 24, 2008)

Uroborus said:


> Here's my RG7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fucking amazing, very nice rg7!

I was just looking at the topic about removing the body paint and was having a few ideas about it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2008)

Uroborus said:


> Here's my RG7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it too, can we get some more shots of it


----------



## buffa d (Oct 25, 2008)

I just ordered an arctic white rg7620 from Japan.
I should have it in my hands in just a couple of days.

mmmmm... Picstory!


----------



## winterlover (Oct 25, 2008)

i need to get out my digicam for my rg1527, ps, it's for sale for $550-600 with ohsc


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 25, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Nice bump - this thread had just gone to sleep in the archives when ya bumped it -
> 
> Just kidding



Actually, this is a good bump. It's better than if he started a whole new thread.


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 25, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually, this is a good bump. It's better than if he started a whole new thread.



Yeah, I can see no reason at all why this topic should EVER leave the first page.


<3 RG7s


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 26, 2008)

^^^Especially when people randomly happen to encounter issues with their RG1527, such as the following:

The high E string keeps slipping out of the groove in the saddle!! I can feel it happening on whole-tone bends, and it cuts the sustain dramatically. It happens on the high B string as well, once again really noticeable on wider bends. Im not aware of anyone here having changed the saddles for Graph-Tech models, so Im guessing that's not the way to go. Filing time? Contact Ibanez??


----------



## Stitch (Oct 26, 2008)

Its slipping off the metal chip? How are you stringing the guitar, with or without ballends?


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 27, 2008)

The ballends are round the machine heads (D'Addario strings = pretty colours ), so that counts as without. You reckon I should keep them in? And its not quite slipping all the way off the chip, there seems to be a groove IN the chip and the high E and B strings keep sliiping out of that groove on bends. Any ideas?


----------



## Alex-D33 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I know ...
I wll post pics tonight... Ok ! 

I own a 1527 & UV777PBK and the RG1527 plays just as good as the UV period (not as good but fucking close) 

Anyways I never played aN RG7620 ... I guess its not that different of the above mentioned .


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 27, 2008)

I just payed for my first Ibanez 7, a 7620GN off a board member. I will have a NGD for that and my new WG587V


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2009)

2 7620s


----------



## Harry (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't own one, but the 1527s are nice guitars for sure.


----------



## Harris (Mar 15, 2009)

Just acquired a 7620VK today


----------



## Riffer (Mar 23, 2009)

Which guitar is higher in the Ibanez Hierarchy the 7620 or 1527? Like price wise, build wise, looks wise etc...?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 23, 2009)

Supposedly the 1527 is better in build quality. But i would get a used 7620 for way less and pimp it out with some pimpin pups since the 1527 had shitty pups.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 23, 2009)

1527s are basically an update on the 7620. The original Lo Pro Edge, being replaced by the Edge Pro on the 1527s. 

Most would say that the Lo Pro is superior to the Edge Pro (due to locking studs and overall feel), in any case I love them both. I love all Edge bridges in general... except the Edge Zero because I have yet to own one... 

Both have the V7 and V8 pickups (decent stock pickups), and most players usually replace them anyway. 

Either way you can't go wrong. Both are great guitars.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 23, 2009)

i love my first 1527 that much i got another two.my first one is dead stock and i have evo7 in the bridge of the other two


----------



## Harry (Mar 23, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Which guitar is higher in the Ibanez Hierarchy the 7620 or 1527? Like price wise, build wise, looks wise etc...?



It's hard to say really, because the RG 7620 has been around longer and hence has had more time to build up a reputation.
Both are extremely well made and can be modded to be a pro level instrument. Some people even keep the stock pickups, just a matter of personal preference.
Price wise, the RG 1527 is over priced IMO, you should look into a used model to get real value for money for a 1527.


----------



## Riffer (Mar 23, 2009)

Well i have an RG3120 Prestige and i have trade offers for a 7620 and a 1527 and was just wondering which one would be a better trade. I want to get the better one for the trade if possible


----------



## Harry (Mar 23, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Well i have an RG3120 Prestige and i have trade offers for a 7620 and a 1527 and was just wondering which one would be a better trade. I want to get the better one for the trade if possible



Well, find out what condition each guitar is in.
Taking into account just age, an RG 1527 is more likely to be in better shape and less worn.
But on the other side of the coin, the RG 7620, in stock form at least, came with better pickups in the first place.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 24, 2009)

Riffer said:


> Well i have an RG3120 Prestige and i have trade offers for a 7620 and a 1527 and was just wondering which one would be a better trade. I want to get the better one for the trade if possible



Having owned RG762*s I can honestly tell you that the RG1527 has better build quality. I'd go for that one easily considering that it's a straight trade. Also, do not take pickups into account, since nearly every Ibanez has rubbish pickups in them that need to be changed ASAP.

Also, the RG3120 is easily worth BOTH the RG1527 and the RG7620. That's a seriously nice guitar.


----------



## Ziltoid (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought about selling my 7620, hell I even made a thread or 2, but I just can't do it, I love this damn thing.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 24, 2009)

Ziltoid said:


> I thought about selling my 7620, hell I even made a thread or 2, but I just can't do it, I love this damn thing.



good decision


----------



## jymellis (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont EVER see me getting rid of my 7620.


----------



## Harry (Mar 24, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Having owned RG762*s I can honestly tell you that the RG1527 has better build quality. I'd go for that one easily considering that it's a straight trade. Also, do not take pickups into account, since nearly every Ibanez has rubbish pickups in them that need to be changed ASAP.
> 
> Also, the RG3120 is easily worth BOTH the RG1527 and the RG7620. That's a seriously nice guitar.



It's hard to say really.
I've seen RG 3120s go for about 750 USD, which is about the same price as a RG 7620.
I'd say the average 3120 is probably more around 1000 USD perhaps, so a RG 7620 traded with some cash is a reasonable deal.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 24, 2009)

\m/ 7620 \m/


----------



## Riffer (Mar 25, 2009)

I think im leaning towards the 1527 because he upgraded it with an EVO 7 in the bridge and took out the neck pickup and filled it with basswood and installed a chrome pickguard and refinished the guitar white, it looks pretty awesome. ill let you guys know what happens!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 25, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Also, the RG3120 is easily worth BOTH the RG1527 and the RG7620. That's a seriously nice guitar.



Agreed bigtime.


----------



## shaun_ng (Apr 30, 2009)

A while back I thought of selling off my 1527 for another 6 string and I sure as hell thank god i did not do so. Now I'm loving it like crazy and is my fav out of the three guitars that I have. Now...if only I had some extra cash lying around to change my pickups to blazes... >


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 30, 2009)

ive had countless guitars and just glance under the avatar...nuff said


----------



## jam3v (Aug 13, 2009)

New RG1527 owner here. Put in some Nailbombs last night (amazing). 

Getting some pretty nasty microphonic squealing out of them though - especially the bridge. Maybe they're too close to the strings.

Any of you guys had to enlarge your pickup routes for aftermarket pickups in your 1527's?

Edit: Figured it out: The mounting wasn't secure enough to the body of the guitar, and it was creating vibrations and microphonic feedback. I was using foam underneath the pickups to help AVOID microphonic feedback, but apparently that was causing the mounts to not be as tight as they could be. I still get a little, but it's not anywhere near as bad as it was before.


----------



## Dan-Enoch (Nov 6, 2009)

jam3v said:


> New RG1527 owner here. Put in some Nailbombs last night (amazing).
> Any of you guys had to enlarge your pickup routes for aftermarket pickups in your 1527's?
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 6, 2009)

I loved my 1527 lots, but I unfortunately had to let her go. However it was a blessing in disguise, cause with the money I got from that, I bought a 2027, which is infinitely superior.


----------



## Tyrant (Nov 6, 2009)

Ive probably had mine for 2-3 months now. First month it was just laying around as I was slow on ordering strings and slow on setting it up properly when the strings first came.

I bought it used, and everything is stock. Its my first 7string so I cant really compare to anything else. I do love playing it though, so nice to have a bigger scale, love it  

Will try and get some pics soon, I dont own a camera so may be a while...


----------



## SerratedSkies (Nov 6, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I loved my 1527 lots, but I unfortunately had to let her go. However it was a blessing in disguise, cause with the money I got from that, I bought a 2027, which is infinitely superior.


 
The only thing I would get rid of my 1527 for is a 2027, but I love my maple fretboard so much.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 6, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> The only thing I would get rid of my 1527 for is a 2027, but I love my maple fretboard so much.



funny though, nowadays it isn't too hard to add a maple top and piezos.

my RG=


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 6, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> The only thing I would get rid of my 1527 for is a 2027, but I love my maple fretboard so much.



I understand. The 1527M is definitely on my list!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 10, 2009)

I would also like to add, also on my list is the black 1527. If anyone knows where one of those might be, please let me know.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 10, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I would also like to add, also on my list is the black 1527. If anyone knows where one of those might be, please let me know.


 
There's one with me. Take it out of my cold dead hands! 

Seriously, are you looking for the BP or GK finishes? IIRC the GK was a limited Japan only model, you can try Ikebe or Kurosawa gakki (where I got mine), but I'm pretty sure there's quite a few on the second hand market.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 10, 2009)

I wasn't aware there were two outside of the blue haha. What's the difference? I thought there was the blue and then for like a year or two they had a black. I'm putting money aside until I find one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 10, 2009)

There's some info on this thread courtesy of MaxOfMetal:

Would it be a bad idea to install EMG 707s in a new RG1527? - Prestige Guitars - Ibanez Forum

Also I edited my last post, I was supposed to say BP (Black Pearl) not IPT (Iron Pewter). And I got my GK literally from Kurosawa Gakki in Ochanomizu.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 10, 2009)

Max is a genius haha, and a good bud of mine. Extremely reliable in his knowledge of Ibanez guitars.


----------

